# Moultrie Plot Stalker



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Anyone used one? Looks like a nice unit but wondering how people like the time lapse cams instead of the regular trail cams.

http://www.wingsupply.com/shop/Scripts/ ... U=MFHDGSPS


----------



## Possum-AL (Jan 29, 2011)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> Anyone used one? Looks like a nice unit but wondering how people like the time lapse cams instead of the regular trail cams.
> 
> http://www.wingsupply.com/shop/Scripts/ ... U=MFHDGSPS


Just got my Plot Stalker in today (I live 9 miles away from Moultrie)... I also have a Plotwatcher by Day6outdoors...
I have had the Plot watcher since July 2010... The plotwatcher is great tool to watch a trail, Poweline, Gasline to see what may be crossing or coming into a plot 100 yards away and a Trailcam would not pick it up unless something triggers the camera within 35 feet of the camera..
I will be writing a review soon on Talkhunting.com...


----------

